

Memo – The Anonymous Office Messenger (like secret, but for companies) - abbabon
https://getthememo.com/

======
tomtoise
I can see this kind of app getting really nasty, really fast if it has a
decent uptake.

All of the anonymity of the internet without any repercussions? Knowing human
nature, it'd likely just end up in a quagmire or mud slinging and gossip.

~~~
abbabon
I totally agree, just like Secret and Yik Yak, some will use it for harm, some
to unload tension, and some just for the lolz. Only the repercussions here
might get you fired. Which is probably the reason this app was invented in the
first place.

Also, that's part of why I shared it. I'm an agent of chaos.

